# Class II Division 2



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I believe that is correct. 502.10 B 4. The assumption is that group F is correct. there are several articles that say that if other dusts are present that the box has to be listed for div 2 (its good to read thru the whole thing a few times)


----------



## edginter (Feb 2, 2010)

i agree with wildleg. if you look in a hoffman book under hazerdous locations it states that cl 2 div 2 nema type 3, 4, 4x, 12, 12k, and 13 are considered dust tight


----------



## RARJ60 (Jan 12, 2013)

This is the way I interpret the code, but I also think a gasketed, malleable, form 35 Appleton conduit fitting is dust tight. Let me know what you think?


----------



## WMF (Nov 22, 2013)

*Class II Div II recep's in cabinet shops*

I've been reading a lot on article 502-115 &502-145, and speaking to the local authorities on the requirement for receptacles around wood working equipment. The shop in question has a very large dust collection system, and a standard cleaning system in place. The owner has paid an engineer to decide what classification it will be. They are calling it Class II Div II group G, My question is do I have to use explosion proof receptacle or do they make something more affordable to the owner. I plan on hardwiring most of the equipment but you still have general use receptacles thru out the shop. And being that it is a shop and you are standing on concrete do they need to be GFI.


----------

